# ليس من يتكلم عن الحب كمن يتالم منه



## وليم تل (21 فبراير 2009)

ليس من يتكلم عن الحب ... كمن يتألم من الحب. 
وليس من يقرأ رسائل الحب ... كمن يكتبها بدم القلب. 


وليس من يسأل ؟! ويتسأل؟! ويجهل !! او يتجاهل!!؟ كل شىء عن الحب.. كمن رضع الحب مع حليب الأم ، ويتنفس الحب منذ ولدته امه ، ويعيش بالحب و للحب كل عمره ، ويموت لو توقف الحب .. او توقف هو عن الحب لحظة واحدة.


وليس من يعيش حياته خالية .. خاوية من الحب ، فلا يميز بينه وبين الخبز !!؟ كمن ولد فى رحم الحب .وكان الحب على الدوام هو خبزه اليومى ، ونوره الليلى ، وحلمه الازلى ، وامله المستقبلى.


وليس الميت هو من فقد الحياة ، ودفن تحت التراب!! .
بل من فقد الحب .. فعاش جسدا بلا روح .. ودفن فى الحياة بجانب جسد اخر بارد .. مجمد .. ومحنط .
يفتقد الدفء و الحنان .. فيدرك ولكن بعد فوات الاوان . ان الحياة بدون حب ليست سوى جسد بدون روح .. وانه ميت فى الحياة وحى بين الاموات ..


ان الحب هو روح المحب ، وهو جنين فى الرحم ، وطفل فى المهد ، وشاب فى ربيع العمر وشيخ فى خريفه ، وسعاده وابتسامه فى لقاء ، وتعاسة ودمعة على فراق ، وجرح غائر فى الصدر ، ونزف دائم فى القلب ، من طعنة خيانه وغدر .



والروح لا تموت مع الجسد .. ولا تدفن فى قبر .. بل تعود الى عالم الخلود .. فالحب حبيبى هو رمز الوجود .. وعنوان الخلود وحبى لك باق ابد الدهر ، وما بقى الوجود والخلود .



فلا تظلم قلبى وقلبك بالشكوك .. او بمقارنة حبى وحبك ، والا كنت حبيبى ، كمن يقارن الحياة بالموت والفناء بالخلود ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدا

شدني عنوانه

شكرا استاذ وليم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا وليم 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2009)

> والروح لا تموت مع الجسد .. ولا تدفن فى قبر .. بل تعود الى عالم الخلود .. فالحب حبيبى هو رمز الوجود .. وعنوان الخلود وحبى لك باق ابد الدهر ، وما بقى الوجود والخلود


 
موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااااائع

شكرااااااااااااااا ليك يا وليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## kalimooo (21 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااا يا وليم

شكرااااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (23 فبراير 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
مايكل
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (27 فبراير 2009)

حقا انت الاجمل 
كوكو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 فبراير 2009)

ان الحب هو روح المحب ، وهو جنين فى الرحم ، وطفل فى المهد ، وشاب فى ربيع العمر وشيخ فى خريفه ، وسعاده وابتسامه فى لقاء ، وتعاسة ودمعة على فراق ، وجرح غائر فى الصدر ، ونزف دائم فى القلب ، من طعنة خيانه وغدر .

*موضوع كتير رائع
ميرسى يا وليم*


----------



## وليم تل (4 مارس 2009)

الروعة من روعتك
كاندى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (4 مارس 2009)

بجد انت رائع فى كلامك واحساسك 
ميرسى خالص 
وربنا يفرحك دايما


----------



## وليم تل (9 مارس 2009)

حقا انت الاجمل 
كليمو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (13 مارس 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من راااائع
ميرسى كتير وليم
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (15 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> [url=http://rock4host.com/up]
> 
> 
> [right][size=5][color=navy]وليس الميت هو من فقد الحياة ، ودفن تحت التراب!! .[/color][/size]
> ...


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 مارس 2009)

> والروح لا تموت مع الجسد .. ولا تدفن فى قبر .. بل تعود الى عالم الخلود .. فالحب حبيبى هو رمز الوجود .. وعنوان الخلود وحبى لك باق ابد الدهر ، وما بقى الوجود والخلود .
> 
> 
> 
> فلا تظلم قلبى وقلبك بالشكوك .. او بمقارنة حبى وحبك ، والا كنت حبيبى ، كمن يقارن الحياة بالموت والفناء بالخلود


 
موضوع اكثر من رائع يا زعيمي الغالي
تسلم ايديك
ويسوع يرعاك​


----------



## وليم تل (16 مارس 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
كوكى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2009)

_موضوع أكثر من راااائع
الرب يسوع معاكم
شكرا​_


----------



## وليم تل (20 مارس 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
ميمو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 مارس 2009)

​*الموضوع جميل جداا
والكلمات رائعة
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## وليم تل (24 مارس 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
بريسكلا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (29 مارس 2009)

حقا الروعة من روعتك

Stray sheep  

بمرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك

ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (30 مارس 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
نيفين رمزى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (1 أبريل 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
النهيسى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (9 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
سندريلا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## المجدلية (9 أبريل 2009)

جميل يا وليم موضوعك +++ سلام المسيح


----------



## rana1981 (9 أبريل 2009)

*كلام رائع وليم
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع روووووووووووووعة وليم
مرسيه ليك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع رائع يا استاذ وليم
الرب يبارك في كل عمل تصنعة يمينك

سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أبريل 2009)

> ليس من يتكلم عن الحب ... كمن يتألم من الحب.
> وليس من يقرأ رسائل الحب ... كمن يكتبها بدم القلب. ​




رائع جدااا جدا جدا اخويا الغالى


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

كلام روعة يازعيم ،وربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (15 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
نجلاء
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## lovely dove (16 أبريل 2009)

> ان الحب هو روح المحب ، وهو جنين فى الرحم ، وطفل فى المهد ، وشاب فى ربيع العمر وشيخ فى خريفه ، وسعاده وابتسامه فى لقاء ، وتعاسة ودمعة على فراق ، وجرح غائر فى الصدر ، ونزف دائم فى القلب ، من طعنة خيانه وغدر .




مرسي كتير يا وليم علي الموضوع الراااااااااااااااااااائع ده بجد 
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## وليم تل (17 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
رانا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (23 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
روكا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (2 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
راجعة ليسوع
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (5 مايو 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
مينا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (13 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
Joyful Song
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (18 مايو 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (28 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
المجدلية
بمرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (28 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
بيبو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 مايو 2009)

*موضوع اكتر من رائع اخي العزيز
ربنا يعوض تعبك
يستحق احلي تقيم


*


----------



## وليم تل (2 يونيو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
هابى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (8 يونيو 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
بيشو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------

